# Disboard Guidelines on Politics



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hello,

This is a reminder to everyone to please not post political subjects on the Disboards.  I'm including a link to the guidelines and encourage everyone to read them.  Also, Covid-related threads are not permitted, except for those that are updating travel information.  Opinions on Covid topics are not allowed on the Disboard forums for discussion.



https://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

*5.  POLITICS/RELIGION*​Because of the large number of complaints of personal attacks related to these subjects and inability for many people to keep a civilized conversation when discussing these hot-button topics, politics and religion will no longer be appropriate topics on our forums. Political or religion based posts or threads will be removed, and repeated violations of this rule can result in an infraction.


----------

